# Tiny white worms in bromeliad



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

My oldest tank is a 10g vert that is probably 3 or so years old. Recently my frogs laid eggs too close to the middle of the brom and they went bad after being flooded with water.

Today I noticed a small mass of tiny (2cm?) worms swimming in the pool of water. I've never seen them in the tank before, and nothing has been introduced in years. Without a pic might anyone have a guess what they might be? I can try and get a pic if necessary.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Prob. Nemertea worms (a common worm in vivarium)


----------



## SimpleLEDLightingSystems (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, most likely a Nemertean. I've witnessed a Nemertean eat a fruit fly! There was a video posted of this on here a while ago, maybe from Youtube. 

-Mike-


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogs are cool said:


> Prob. Nemertea worms (a common worm in vivarium)


Um... Nermetea are not that common. Nematodes are common...(or not as common as nematodes)


----------

